# Interlock kits: safe? legal?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> *the potential to overload the generator if you don't know what you should/shouldn't be running


Generators have breakers. It will trip. Reduce the load and reset.



> *what happens if for some reason the main breaker doesn't open all the way?


Then you have bigger issues than the interlock kit. Not likely to be an issue.



> *seems like you could easily disable the interlock function by removing the panel cover (not that any person would have a reason to do this)


True but why would you do that? You can't eliminate all the things idiots would come with.

They are code legal and safe in all areas I know of.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> but why would you do that? You can't eliminate all the things idiots would come with.


That's why, IMO, a transfer switch is better. Smaller generators can't handle all the house current, so why have a single interlock and guess at which circuits you can use? Determine ahead of time those circuits and plan the transfer switch accordingly. No fumbling and no unintentional goofs.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> Determine ahead of time those circuits and plan the transfer switch accordingly


This can be the problem. You have to determine ahead of time which circuits.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not a problem, really. You can go to the bathroom via candle light. That's one down. I just eliminated extraneous or high amperage circuits and did the basics. Hey, it's an emergency, not normalcy. Refrigerator, well pump, room receptacles with modem/router/microcell, etc.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If you feel safer using a manual transfer switch ?
Then by all means use one !
But transfer switchs can get expensive
especially if you have a larger mains supply.
This is why interlocks came to be 
they are cheaper.
If the proper interlock is installed
by a person whom knows what he is doing
then interlocks are safe to use.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You can go outside and bring your solar lights inside if you need light.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm planning a transfer panel install now. I did a q&a with the ESA and the answer I got was the interlock doesn't comply with the Ontario ( Canada) code. Apologies I don't have the exact verbiage in front of me at the moment, but if I recall it was something to the effect that the interlock is defeated by removing the panel cover which violates certain rule(s). I had found a kit specifically for my panel, was ready to pull the trigger, but gave up on the idea after their reply.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I would have installed 2 of these in the last 6 months if the manufacturer
had ULc or CSA listing. In both cases these were square D panels. No idea 
if other manufacturers have their products listed here. 
As for the idea that they aren't safe because removing the panel cover 
negates their function; same goes for a purpose built generator panel. 
Furthermore, to me this is a ridiculous thing to worry about. Same goes 
for the possibility of the main breaker not fully opening. 
Generlink is often the next option, *at $1150!*


----------



## FLHome01 (Sep 12, 2017)

Good questions. 
I am in the process of completing my interlock, and standby generator set up.
Can't tell you for sure what the codes are but the interlock is easy and safe to do especially with all the help from this site. Do you research and use common sense.
Many many people still use the dryer hookup. It's a bit crazy. Doing it the right way could possibly add value to your home.
In my case I travel a lot and. At not be home to turn on the standby power system. With the interlock and correct set up anyone can do it.
Good luck. I


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Many many people still use the dryer hookup.


Many people may use it in your area, but it is dumb or dumber.

It requires two male ends on a cord, often called a suicide cord. 

It is totally unsafe and against code.

Nor would it's typical use involve an interlock or transfer panel. If they rush to plug in the generator and forget to shut off the main breaker, they are backfeeding the system. In my area, that means putting 12kv on lines that are supposed to be dead. It's a potentially fatal hazard to anyone working on the lines, or anyone near a downed power line.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

CodeMatters said:


> ...to me this is a ridiculous thing to worry about.


I don't disagree. The odds that I'm going to pull any panel cover with any power source (gen or utility) live, or start up the gen with any cover off, are pretty much zero. And I could do an assortment of other stupid things to defeat the intended purpose (safety) if I wanted to regardless of what kits or panels I use or don't use. But - I've been sticking to code through all my wiring projects so far as I just don't want or need to deal with (or cause) any issues for anyone for any reason. And I'm a DIY so I take some comfort in following code so I know I won't screw up. Who knows, maybe there's some empirical evidence that the panels are safer than the kits? I dunno. I sure as hell don't want to fry a lineman. But I 'd also have to assume that other jurisdictions that do allow these kits would care just as much about linemen safety as we do here - where we don't allow them?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Not going to argue anyone should do what they consider to be cutting corners. 
Seems to leave you with:
-Generlink 
-replace panel with gen panel 
-moving some ccts to a small gen panel. 
Are any of these choices to your liking?


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm working on option # 3 (moving some ccts to a small gen panel). One of those circuits feeds a sub panel so the small gen panel does the trick. Can do this without breaking the bank and it lets me light up what I need to.

I really do like the interlock kit, I know I won't fry anyone - but not comfortable stepping outside the box on the code. I've always been a bit paranoid. :smile:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

rtoni said:


> I'm planning a transfer panel install now. I did a q&a with the ESA and the answer I got was the interlock doesn't comply with the Ontario ( Canada) code. Apologies I don't have the exact verbiage in front of me at the moment, but if I recall it was something to the effect that the interlock is defeated by removing the panel cover which violates certain rule(s). I had found a kit specifically for my panel, was ready to pull the trigger, but gave up on the idea after their reply.


Even the factory interlocks are defeated by removing the panel cover. That is a stupid reason to deny the use of an interlock.

After the interlock is installed there is no reason to remove the cover.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my theory - the panel I'm using is made by Siemens (made in Canada, CSA approved, etc,) with 3 pole / switched neutral (also part of the Ontario code for use with bonded neutral generators - I suppose that's another discussion altogether :surprise. They advertise a "unique interlock design " which looks like the feeds are mechanically tied together in such a way that even with the cover off. they are still interlocked. I don't have the panel in my hands yet - so this is speculation on my part. Anyone here work with these panels? Can you chime in?

The ESA states that even if the component parts (e.g. interlock) are CSA approved, it doesn't matter - the "final assembly" has to be CSA approved to meet the requirements. 

I hope I'm not pi$$ing anyone off - not arguing or instigating, and certainly not an expert here, and I agree some of this does seem kinda silly. Just reporting what I've been told as it applies in my neck of the woods, fwiw.


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

rtoni said:


> This is my theory - the panel I'm using is made by Siemens (made in Canada, CSA approved, etc,) with 3 pole / switched neutral (also part of the Ontario code for use with bonded neutral generators - I suppose that's another discussion altogether :surprise. They advertise a "unique interlock design " which looks like the feeds are mechanically tied together in such a way that even with the cover off. they are still interlocked. I don't have the panel in my hands yet - so this is speculation on my part. Anyone here work with these panels? Can you chime in?
> 
> The ESA states that even if the component parts (e.g. interlock) are CSA approved, it doesn't matter - the "final assembly" has to be CSA approved to meet the requirements.
> 
> I hope I'm not pi$$ing anyone off - not arguing or instigating, and certainly not an expert here, and I agree some of this does seem kinda silly. Just reporting what I've been told as it applies in my neck of the woods, fwiw.


Check the labeling inside of the Siemens panel. The newer load centers usually give a part number for accessories available for that particular panel. An interlock kit may be listed there.

I have done a number of interlock kit installations in New Jersey. The kits sold by Interlockkit.com are not all approved to be used in my state. NJ is not accepting the laboratory test results from one particular testing laboratory. Consequently, Interlockkit.com is slowly having their products retested by another laboratory. The kits that have been tested by the new lab are approved for installation in NJ. As far as I know NJ is the only state that rejected the first testing company's results.

There are photos of some of my interlock kit installations on my web site and blog.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

My main / service panel is a Cutler /Hammer installed @ 20 years back. I found the kit that would fit it on the interlock site, thought I was good to go. Since I want to pull the permit for this work. I figured I better double check with the ESA before spending any time or $. When I did, I was pretty surprised, but they said not legal here. I looked at the CH / Eaton transfer panels, I was told by a local distributor they only make 30 or 60 amp gen panels, anything larger and I'd have to swap in one of their main load center / generator ready panels ($$$). So I'm going with Siemens for the transfer panel.


----------

